# Best Extended Battery without added bulk?



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

I've been searching for a good extended battery that doesn't require a separate back case. It'd be a plus if the battery has NFC, but if the price is right and the product is good, then I guess it's not a problem.

I'm asking because I think I basically killed my battery overnight. Left it on the charger, woke up to check the time and it actually hurt to touch. Did a battery pull to let it cool. I watched the battery just drop in percentages when I turned it back on.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is what I got.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00754USJM/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00

I would say these are about as good as the extended battery, but fit inside like the standard battery so no added bulk, plus you get two and a wall charger, which works great and does charge the samsung batteries as well. It does not have NFC (I assume as I never use it) Full up with shipping these ran me $36.75.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Get the OEM one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

nativi said:


> Get the OEM one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006WSZNQK/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1339595771&sr=8-1

This one? It says door sold separately, didn't know if that meant you needed an extra large back cover or not


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

The factory extended battery requires a different back plate, but the bulk is negligible. If your standard back has enough give it will fit, but one of the clips will tend to poop out. That is how minimal the difference in size is. However, the factory extended 2100 battery appears to have issues. Like, not charging to 100% or dropping from 96% to 90% in a couple of minutes. I have reverted back to my stock 1800 battery to do some testing. Search around, others have had the same issues.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

TEK112 said:


> The factory extended battery requires a different back plate, but the bulk is negligible. If your standard back has enough give it will fit, but one of the clips will tend to poop out. That is how minimal the difference in size is. However, the factory extended 2100 battery appears to have issues. Like, not charging to 100% or dropping from 96% to 90% in a couple of minutes. I have reverted back to my stock 1800 battery to do some testing. Search around, others have had the same issues.


The issues you are having with the extended battery is how battery's are supposed to work.

1. Charging to 100% (Or the lack thereof): It is built into the system to not let the battery charge to 100% as keeping it at 100% will seriously reduce it's lifespan.

2. Dropping from 96% to 90%: This has to do with trickle charging, the phone will charge up to 96% (Max to prevent above from happening) and then let the battery drop to 90% and then slowly recharge back to 96% while always showing the phone is at it's highest charge. But of course, if you take it off when it is at the lower end of the charge then the phone will see that and adjust correctly. Making it seem like your battery is magically dropping 6% in 10 minutes but in reality it was there to begin with, the phone just doesn't display it because you would have tons of people wandering why their phones are constantly fluctuating from 100 to 90% battery, because they don't understand how battery's work.


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

I have always had problems with my battery drooping quickly from 100-90 regardless of phone/battery so I'm not too concerned with that.

I don't like the idea of the clips sticking out with the extended OEM battery, even though I always have a case on it. Think that'll be a problem?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Just get another standard battery & carry it around in your pocket (edit: i forget it's there half the time). 1850 + 1850 = 3700 mah, without the added bulk on your phone. You can buy Samsung's external battery charger, comes with a std battery, for less than $40. You'll never have to plug your phone in again, if you don't want to.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just get another standard battery & carry it around in your pocket. 1850 + 1850 = 3700 mah, without the added bulk on your phone. You can buy Samsung's external battery charger, comes with a std battery, for less than $40. You'll never have to plug your phone in again, if you don't want to.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


I think I might do the same. My extended battery is a joke and has awful drain. Might as well use the stock and order the charger/battery and have one always charged and just swap them out! Never really thought of that honestly.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I get all that but it's annoying! I HATE unplugging and within 15-20 minutes having my phone look like it lost 5-10%. I guess that's my OCD kicking in and the trouble with having battery % displayed as I always stare at it lol.


Trust me I hate it too, but at least there is reasoning behind it and it's not just some random act of bs that manufacturers/Verizon love to throw out there.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I think I might do the same. My extended battery is a joke and has awful drain. Might as well use the stock and order the charger/battery and have one always charged and just swap them out! Never really thought of that honestly.


I traded my extended battery for someones stock battery on twitter (tweeted the devs I like). I never used the ext. & he never used his std, so I saw it as a win/win. I bought the external battery charger after that, so I have 3 std batteries now & I never have to worry about not having juice (I only carry one, unless I'm camping/hiking or something like that). I'm loving never having to tether my phone to a charger, while I want to use it. Best thing I've done for this phone, buying the external charger.

Sorry for the hijack OP.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been doing this as well, but I broke my cheap Hong Kong bumper case from taking it off all the time









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> The issues you are having with the extended battery is how battery's are supposed to work.
> 
> 1. Charging to 100% (Or the lack thereof): It is built into the system to not let the battery charge to 100% as keeping it at 100% will seriously reduce it's lifespan.
> 
> 2. Dropping from 96% to 90%: This has to do with trickle charging, the phone will charge up to 96% (Max to prevent above from happening) and then let the battery drop to 90% and then slowly recharge back to 96% while always showing the phone is at it's highest charge. But of course, if you take it off when it is at the lower end of the charge then the phone will see that and adjust correctly. Making it seem like your battery is magically dropping 6% in 10 minutes but in reality it was there to begin with, the phone just doesn't display it because you would have tons of people wandering why their phones are constantly fluctuating from 100 to 90% battery, because they don't understand how battery's work.


That would make sense if my 1800 battery did it too, but it doesn't. I also used Franco's app to remove the 96% limiter and made it 100%, but it won't charge the extended one to 100%, but it will with the stock battery.

Something ain't right and there are many others that are having issues, too.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Best option for an extended battery while staying slim.. a second standard battery..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Just get another standard battery & carry it around in your pocket (edit: i forget it's there half the time). 1850 + 1850 = 3700 mah, without the added bulk on your phone. You can buy Samsung's external battery charger, comes with a std battery, for less than $40. You'll never have to plug your phone in again, if you don't want to.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Best option IMHO. Even 2 batteries in your pocket is not noticeable.

I don't know where my charging cable is anymore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't know if you have a verizon gnex but if you do they have a sell going on $25 for the extended one with the back door


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

nativi said:


> Don't know if you have a verizon gnex but if you do they have a sell going on $25 for the extended one with the back door


Yeah, I actually just saw that. Considering going with that, since it's a good price and a negligible size difference.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah and most cases fit with it on as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

nativi said:


> Don't know if you have a verizon gnex but if you do they have a sell going on $25 for the extended one with the back door


I don't even think you need the Verizon Gnex to get that. You can probably just walk in and ask for an extended battery for the Galaxy Nexus, but for the life of me I can't remember if they asked me for my number when I got mine or not...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> The issues you are having with the extended battery is how battery's are supposed to work.
> 
> 1. Charging to 100% (Or the lack thereof): It is built into the system to not let the battery charge to 100% as keeping it at 100% will seriously reduce it's lifespan.
> 
> 2. Dropping from 96% to 90%: This has to do with trickle charging, the phone will charge up to 96% (Max to prevent above from happening) and then let the battery drop to 90% and then slowly recharge back to 96% while always showing the phone is at it's highest charge. But of course, if you take it off when it is at the lower end of the charge then the phone will see that and adjust correctly. Making it seem like your battery is magically dropping 6% in 10 minutes but in reality it was there to begin with, the phone just doesn't display it because you would have tons of people wandering why their phones are constantly fluctuating from 100 to 90% battery, because they don't understand how battery's work.


This is why devices usually only report battery percentages to the nearest 10% until 15% or so when they need to bug you to recharge.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I have always wondered how much time the extended battery actually gives since its not THAT big... extra hour, hour and half at most?


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> I have always wondered how much time the extended battery actually gives since its not THAT big... extra hour, hour and half at most?


For actual use time yes, that's about what i get (extra screen time)
For extra standby/idle i have boo idea, my phone never sits idle long enough to compare lol
I can't wait for the new lithium air ion batteries to get produced, stuff is gonna be awesome
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Ooh i wanted to add
I had a used ext battery come with the used nexus i bought, i ended up recently getting a brand new one from Verizon store other day, only $25!, and i put it in nexus before i went to sleep(without using it AT ALL) and charged it with phone off for about eight hours.
In the past three days I've compared it's usage life to the used one that came with my nexus, and i gotta say, I'm seeing 
A definite increase (of course lol) but what surprised me is that I'm getting an extra 45 minutes screen on time compared to the used one i have. Consistently. I usually get just over 3h with used extended, about 2¼-½ with standard, and with new extended i pulled 4hrs screen on time yesterday pretty easily with lots of use across 8hrs.(4g ENTIRE TIME, screen brightness at about 50% for 75% of time, i dunno how that happened) 
I'm not one to worry to much about battery life, but I'm definitly happy
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Ooh i wanted to add
> I had a used ext battery come with the used nexus i bought, i ended up recently getting a brand new one from Verizon store other day, only $25!, and i put it in nexus before i went to sleep(without using it AT ALL) and charged it with phone off for about eight hours.
> In the past three days I've compared it's usage life to the used one that came with my nexus, and i gotta say, I'm seeing
> A definite increase (of course lol) but what surprised me is that I'm getting an extra 45 minutes screen on time compared to the used one i have. Consistently. I usually get just over 3h with used extended, about 2¼-½ with standard, and with new extended i pulled 4hrs screen on time yesterday pretty easily with lots of use across 8hrs.(4g ENTIRE TIME, screen brightness at about 50% for 75% of time, i dunno how that happened)
> ...


That's great to know. I'm on 3g/4g nearly all the time and I can hardly squeeze more than an hour of screen on time. And ever since my overheating incident as described in the OP, I'm seeing a definite decrease in my battery life. And my phone just runs substantially hotter, I'm worried that I might be doing damage. I just want to be able to make it through the day on 4g again!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have noticed the biggest thing for battery is the right ROM/kernel. Stock I got almost 1.5hrs of on screen time and maybe 10 hours of use. I just did a simply wipe and flash of AOKP and used their stock kernel and the on screen time went to 3.5hrs and 16 hours of use. I don't want to turn this into one of those stupid threads where everyone says how much better their ROM/kernel is and posts a bunch of unnecessary screen shots. All I am saying is that if your screen time is that low, you need to try some custom ROMs/kernels. Anything is better than stock.


----------



## rjs987 (Jul 23, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Ooh i wanted to add
> I had a used ext battery come with the used nexus i bought, i ended up recently getting a brand new one from Verizon store other day, only $25!, and i put it in nexus before i went to sleep(without using it AT ALL) and charged it with phone off for about eight hours.
> In the past three days I've compared it's usage life to the used one that came with my nexus, and i gotta say, I'm seeing
> A definite increase (of course lol) but what surprised me is that I'm getting an extra 45 minutes screen on time compared to the used one i have. Consistently. I usually get just over 3h with used extended, about 2¼-½ with standard, and with new extended i pulled 4hrs screen on time yesterday pretty easily with lots of use across 8hrs.(4g ENTIRE TIME, screen brightness at about 50% for 75% of time, i dunno how that happened)
> ...


Can you pm me your setup as I am lucky if I get 1 hrof screen on time at 30% brightness. I'm running aokp 38. Thanks


----------



## sparta31 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can you get the extended battery for 25 dollars through the store? Also will my company discount be applied to that price?


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

sparta31 said:


> Can you get the extended battery for 25 dollars through the store? Also will my company discount be applied to that price?


Verizon has random sales and that is where I got mine. However, the way they work with discounts is that they give you the greater of the two, not combined. My corporate discount is 25% off accessories. Since the Verizon discount is 50%, the corporate discount does not apply.


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

TEK112 said:


> I have noticed the biggest thing for battery is the right ROM/kernel. Stock I got almost 1.5hrs of on screen time and maybe 10 hours of use. I just did a simply wipe and flash of AOKP and used their stock kernel and the on screen time went to 3.5hrs and 16 hours of use. I don't want to turn this into one of those stupid threads where everyone says how much better their ROM/kernel is and posts a bunch of unnecessary screen shots. All I am saying is that if your screen time is that low, you need to try some custom ROMs/kernels. Anything is better than stock.


Trust me, I'm well aware of all of this. Been rooting since the Droid Incredible days. After trying many many combos, I've settled on AOKP and Franco or leankernel. Faux, glados etc don't like my phone. I can watch my battery drop (even more) with those.

I can clearly say that there is a problem with my battery, which is why I'm in search of something better. I appreciate your input, but I am an avid Android fanatic, I write apps for it and have contributed code for AOKP which other roms have kanged. I wouldn't waste the good people at rootz's time with a new topic on batteries if I hadn't tried all the other possibilities!


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

sparta31 said:


> Can you get the extended battery for 25 dollars through the store? Also will my company discount be applied to that price?


I checked online, it was on sale, i went to corporate store and asked if they had it at same price they said yes
But the rep said they couldn't give me discount on top of that
Tho i have a feeling if i had a different rep they might have applied discount as well as sale price, I've had it before for other accessories lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

rjs987 said:


> Can you pm me your setup as I am lucky if I get 1 hrof screen on time at 30% brightness. I'm running aokp 38. Thanks


Sure can
have to wait till I'm done work tho, at last when i get a break
Shoot me a pm so i don't forget
Basics:
Eclipse rom
Lean kernel 3.9.0exp3 w/180mhz min cpu& i tweaked voltages and interactive governor.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msu (Mar 14, 2012)

I had the stock and only got like 5 to 6 hours of use. I think I use my phone a lot. I went to the lake and by the end of the day of boating and my phone in the glove box, it was almost dead. So I went for hte 2100 @ Verizon store for $25. Only gave me like couple hours extra if that. I wasn't impressed and hated that I had to carry a extra battery that could get wet, etc... So I returned it and got my $25 back and order this. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007C8XRJY/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01 I also got the case protector that goes with it for a total of $36 plus shipping. I'm truly happy with this batter although I'm still going though my charge cycles right now from full to dead. Right now I'm sitting on 13h & 48 min. and still have 35% left. I also run Aokp and Franco. With fast charge inabled, it doesn't seem to take all that long to charge the battery. I leave my screen on auto also. I'm streaming Pandora right now and use Facebook along with games that I played a lot last night. I also used 4g for awhile. 
Yes, it added like possible a 1/4" to the back of one side where the battery sits, but to be honest I really don't noticed it except by site. It feels the same in my pocket also.
I'm sure I could get a very long time on this battery if I cut the screen all the way down and turned off things, but I want my phone to run as close to normal as possible and this battery was the way to go IMHO.


----------



## sparta31 (Jun 6, 2011)

screen on time?


msu said:


> I had the stock and only got like 5 to 6 hours of use. I think I use my phone a lot. I went to the lake and by the end of the day of boating and my phone in the glove box, it was almost dead. So I went for hte 2100 @ Verizon store for $25. Only gave me like couple hours extra if that. I wasn't impressed and hated that I had to carry a extra battery that could get wet, etc... So I returned it and got my $25 back and order this. http://www.amazon.co...ils_o01_s00_i01 I also got the case protector that goes with it for a total of $36 plus shipping. I'm truly happy with this batter although I'm still going though my charge cycles right now from full to dead. Right now I'm sitting on 13h & 48 min. and still have 35% left. I also run Aokp and Franco. With fast charge inabled, it doesn't seem to take all that long to charge the battery. I leave my screen on auto also. I'm streaming Pandora right now and use Facebook along with games that I played a lot last night. I also used 4g for awhile.
> Yes, it added like possible a 1/4" to the back of one side where the battery sits, but to be honest I really don't noticed it except by site. It feels the same in my pocket also.
> I'm sure I could get a very long time on this battery if I cut the screen all the way down and turned off things, but I want my phone to run as close to normal as possible and this battery was the way to go IMHO.


----------



## msu (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep in mind that I'm online in my 2nd charge cycle & screen in auto. Hope this is what you were asking for? You can tell when I started streaming this morning and playing games and so on. I really don't think I have ever calibrated a battery before so I hope I'm doing it correctly.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

msu said:


> Keep in mind that I'm online in my 2nd charge cycle & screen in auto
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sparta is looking for the actual screen on time, by clicking on 'Screen' in your first post. I can get more than a day when I let my phone sit overnight too. That's with ~3 hours screen on. I also use auto-brightness. Check the link in my signature for proof.

Edit: that's all with a standard battery as well


----------



## msu (Mar 14, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Sparta is looking for the actual screen on time, by clicking on 'Screen' in your first post. I can get more than a day when I let my phone sit overnight too. That's with ~3 hours screen on. I also use auto-brightness. Check the link in my signature for proof.
> 
> Edit: that's all with a standard battery as well


Thx. Here u go. I will check out ur link also. I could never get over 7hrs on my other batteries. I qlmost gotbridbof my Nexus due to this. Either way I'm happy with this one and the case. I just don't have to worry about it anymore like I did. I still have my stock if I need it.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

msu said:


> Thx. Here u go. I will check out ur link also. I could never get over 7hrs on my other batteries. I qlmost gotbridbof my Nexus due to this. Either way I'm happy with this one and the case. I just don't have to worry about it anymore like I did. I still have my stock if I need it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty good to me


----------



## msu (Mar 14, 2012)

Well that is good to hear seeing I'm just winging it and going off what others say. From what I read with this battery, you have to do around 4 go throughs from 100% down to nothing to get the most out of it.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

msu said:


> I had the stock and only got like 5 to 6 hours of use. I think I use my phone a lot. I went to the lake and by the end of the day of boating and my phone in the glove box, it was almost dead. So I went for hte 2100 @ Verizon store for $25. Only gave me like couple hours extra if that. I wasn't impressed and hated that I had to carry a extra battery that could get wet, etc... So I returned it and got my $25 back and order this. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007C8XRJY/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01 I also got the case protector that goes with it for a total of $36 plus shipping. I'm truly happy with this batter although I'm still going though my charge cycles right now from full to dead. Right now I'm sitting on 13h & 48 min. and still have 35% left. I also run Aokp and Franco. With fast charge inabled, it doesn't seem to take all that long to charge the battery. I leave my screen on auto also. I'm streaming Pandora right now and use Facebook along with games that I played a lot last night. I also used 4g for awhile.
> Yes, it added like possible a 1/4" to the back of one side where the battery sits, but to be honest I really don't noticed it except by site. It feels the same in my pocket also.
> I'm sure I could get a very long time on this battery if I cut the screen all the way down and turned off things, but I want my phone to run as close to normal as possible and this battery was the way to go IMHO.


Just so you know
You should never let a Li-on battery completely die, theyre designed to last longer if you never let them fully die.
Anyone who tells you other wise (including the directions that some manufacturers sends with the batteries, stupid) doesn't understand how li-on battery technology works.
if you feel the need to cycle the battery a few times, get it on a charger before it dies,.at like 5%, your battery will last longer life span, letting it die completely will damage it over time, the more you let it die completely, the less capacity it will hold for ya.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msu (Mar 14, 2012)

For sure, I don't go under 10%


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Just so you know
> You should never let a Li-on battery completely die, theyre designed to last longer if you never let them fully die.
> Anyone who tells you other wise (including the directions that some manufacturers sends with the batteries, stupid) doesn't understand how li-on battery technology works.
> if you feel the need to cycle the battery a few times, get it on a charger before it dies,.at like 5%, your battery will last longer life span, letting it die completely will damage it over time, the more you let it die completely, the less capacity it will hold for ya.
> ...


That is true... but, our phones are designed to not completely discharge the batteries. Or completely charge them for that matter. I've booted up at least 10 times in a row on a dead battery before, just to see how much juice I really had left. Letting the battery go from 100% to dead will only calibrate how accurately android displays battery life.

Apple messed up on the new ipads, by displaying the actual charge of 96%, at full charge. So they fixed it to display 100%, when it's really still only charging to 96%.


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

brkshr said:


> That is true... but, our phones are designed to not completely discharge the batteries. Or completely charge them for that matter. I've booted up at least 10 times in a row on a dead battery before, just to see how much juice I really had left. Letting the battery go from 100% to dead will only calibrate how accurately android displays battery life.
> 
> Apple messed up on the new ipads, by displaying the actual charge of 96%, at full charge. So they fixed it to display 100%, when it's really still only charging to 96%.


I thought the reverse was true. I thought the logic was built into the battery and the low was 3% and the high 96% or something like that. If the logic was only on the phone, standalone desk chargers would be able to overcharge them.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

TEK112 said:


> I thought the reverse was true. I thought the logic was built into the battery and the low was 3% and the high 96% or something like that. If the logic was only on the phone, standalone desk chargers would be able to overcharge them.


Batteries are just batteries (for most electronics)... with the exception of the wrapper being used as an antenna for nfc. Standalone chargers do have hardware in them that will regulate charging, I've opened a few up. I have a huge collection of chargers & power cables/adapters from since I was a kid, that I splice together to power stuff I make. I don't know why, I just can't throw any electronic cables away.


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

Dropped by the local VZW store after work today, grabbed the extended battery for $25+tax. Charging it up now. The back case isn't too bad, but I'm still not totally psyched about having the extra bulk. At least my case still fits around it without issue.


----------

